# Solar powered motion light that isnt super bright?



## kawasakiguy37 (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm looking for a solar powered motion activated light that isn't meant to a super bright security light

I moved into a new apartment complex and there are no lights on the side of the building leading to where I have a private entrance. The side gets some sun during the day but not a ton (I am in southern california so not many cloudy days)

Is there anything dimmer (ideally that might save me some power compared to a bright LED) with all of these qualities?


----------



## frank70 (Dec 6, 2016)

Not quite sure what you're looking for. Perhaps something like this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VHSWIUO/?tag=cpf0b6-20 ?


----------



## golfngator (Dec 14, 2016)

Go to www.myfloodit.com
Under products look at solar security
Around 500 lumens so isn't real bright. Should be able to find one of these for around $80


----------

